# Programa de simulación LabView



## Marco Antonio Bernal (Oct 25, 2005)

Me Gustaría saber de este programa de simulación ya que necesito simular un proceso de automatización.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 25, 2005)

Dale una miradita a este manual básico del Grupo de Tecnología Electrónica de  la Universidad de Sevilla en España, te puede ser de mucha orientación.

http://www.gte.us.es/~galvan/IE_4T/Tutorial de Labview.pdf


----------

